# Farr Electronics



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey does anyone know if Farr electronics is still going in Toronto? I have an amp here that was modified by them a long time ago and would like to talk to them about the mod.


----------



## danel59 (Jul 4, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Hey does anyone know if Farr electronics is still going in Toronto? I have an amp here that was modified by them a long time ago and would like to talk to them about the mod.



Tony has unfortunately closed his business. The last I talked to him he was working at Musicstop in Halifax and then I think he moved back to Ontario and is/was selling realestate up in Huntsville/ Gravenhurst area but that was about 6 or 7 years ago since I have spoken to him. You could try contacting Buzzy Burak he was Tony's partner and has his own business called Sound FX. Unfortunately I don't have his number handy but he works out of his house in Pickering I believe


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey Thanks for the info! I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## brent.boucher (Jan 7, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but if you're still looking for Tony Farr you can find more info on his web site tonyfarr.ca


----------



## guy comeau (Dec 2, 2013)

brent.boucher said:


> I know this is an old thread but if you're still looking for Tony Farr you can find more info on his web site tonyfarr.ca


 located in Bathurst NB phone 1(506) 545-7568:smile-new:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guy comeau said:


> located in Bathurst NB phone 1(506) 545-7568:smile-new:


Welcome to the forum Guy! We have a member who posts often here by the handle of Milkman. I believe he is from the Salmon capital of the world also. (I'm originally from Minto).


----------

